
New EMF Camp Badge Is a Working Cell Phone, Runs MicroPython - black_puppydog
https://blog.hackster.io/this-years-emf-camp-badge-is-a-working-cell-phone-c8f8a1a11e6d?gi=b27b6cf2d100
======
znpy
Cool! Is it possible to buy one?

